# Lost job, can't afford Orijen anymore :(



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

What about the Costco grain free kind? You get a lot in the bag for the price. My girl got it for two years before I adopted her and she is completely healthy. I would possibly turn back to it if I were in your situation.

Tons of people use Pro Plan and have great success.

No one will judge you for doing what you have to do to make it through this time. I'm really sorry you're dealing with this.


----------



## samralf (Aug 11, 2012)

I don't know how much you want to spend so I'll throw some names out.....natures variety prairie, fromm, wellness, and california natural.


----------



## anguilla1980 (Aug 13, 2013)

I don't have a Costco or a Sam's Club of any membership like that. I'm at the mercy really of what WinCo, FoodMax, and FoodForLess has in stock.

Pro Plan I recognize, that's what the breeder was feed him. Purina right? I think that's inexpensive, hmmm.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Yes - Purina. I don't know the cost and I'm in Canada anyway so it would be different here - but that's worth checking out. Lots of breeders and owners feed that - and they have healthy dogs! Maybe you can find it on sale at Pet Smart or Pet Co or something.

To be honest - and I'm going to take flack for this but whatever - feed him whatever you can afford to right now. If that means for a while he doesn't eat the best food, he will be fine. He's with you and loved and has food/water/shelter and for years and years and years people have fed dogs food from grocery stores and they have lived just fine.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Maybe you could reach out to the breeder or any local animal welfare groups. 

Some food is better that no food. Could you incorporate some raw. Perhaps cheap butchers offcuts


----------



## anguilla1980 (Aug 13, 2013)

I don't know the first dang thing about raw at all. I'm just worried about getting some cheap crap that like cardboard that always might make him feel unwell. I know there is allot of terrible stuff out there. So if I'm worried about that, I don't think now is the time to dabble in raw lol.

Maybe let's change tact on this, are there any brand you would NOT feed your dog? That have a bad reputation? Then when I got to the store, if the Purina Pro Plan is just too much, I know what to stay away from when deciding...

Thanks for the suggestions everyone! I'm even thinking about using Craigslist to find someone who would be willing to get me a bag of the Costco stuff for cash with their membership next time they go shopping. Do you know the exact name of that food?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Honestly, Diamond Naturals is one of my go to foods when money is tight and my dogs do well on it.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

I feed Purina Pro Plan Sport for one of my dogs. It's 35$ for 37.5 lb on Amazon.

My first dog was fed Iams for roughly ten years. I think it's considered a lower quality food? I know it's cheaper than some brands. She did fine on it, we switched foods because she's getting older and learned about better quality food. She just turned eleven.

I think my uncle fed his Golden Iams and she lived to be eighteen.


----------



## anguilla1980 (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks, I'll check out Diamond Naturals and Iams, I've seen both of those at the generic stores too.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

I hope you get a new job asap btw  

Good luck with everything!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> Honestly, Diamond Naturals is one of my go to foods when money is tight and my dogs do well on it.


My breeder swears by this food too for her show dogs.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

What about just getting some regular puppy chow brand. Its cheap but alot of people use it. Hopefully you will be back on your feet soon. I agree with the poster to feed whatever you can afford.


----------



## SwimDog (Sep 28, 2014)

Some of it may be where you shop - I see (farm) feed stores here have lower prices than the pet stores on the same products. 

Many foods cost less when you're closer to where they're produced (Fromm in WI).

I would not feed my dogs something that is colored or that smells super dog foody. I would feed from a more well known company rather than a not-ever-heard-of-before one.

I don't think there's a lot of difference between many of the lower end dog foods (or at least the non-colored ones!) and many of the mid-range foods (like nutro). 

I currently only feed higher end foods because I feel guilty if I don't - I've fed lower end foods fr periods of time and seen no measurable change in my dogs. It's a big disheartening when I did the math!

I hope your situation changes for the better for you soon - I know how much this adds stress to your life. As someone else mentioned - do look into the availablility of pet food programs in your community.


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

My pup was getting DCO dog food. It's a specialty food for dogs with symptoms of diabetes, constipation, colitis, and diarrhea. He had diarrhea issues. This food was over 80 bucks a bag. After about 6 months we slowly changed foods. We now give him Whole Earth dog food. Adult recipe..It's only 40 bucks and my 14 month old pup Caleb loves it. His coat looks great. He has tons of energy. We get it at Petco. You'll have to check the stores around your area.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

92GTA said:


> My baby boy has eaten nothing but Orijen since I brought him home at 8 weeks. He's going to be 2yrs old in a couple months so at least he got the best possible while he was growing.
> 
> I've lost my job and of course unemployment in my state is barely enough to cover my child support, let alone keep my house, car, EAT, etc lol.
> 
> ...


Take a look at regular ProPlan (not the shredded blend) or Eukanuba. You can order them online if a local retailer doesn't carry them at a reasonable price. 
Many of the larger grocery stores carry Iams or Purina One. They aren't my first choice but they can get you by in a pinch.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Remember, also, that you will have to feed more of a lower end food than you will a moderate to higher end food. So sometimes the food that initially costs more will be the better value in the long run.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about that. How about Newman's Own organic dog food? It's sold in grocery stores, it's economical, it's made to a high standard, and though it's a little low on meat content (though the first two ingredients are chicken and chicken meal), it has good protein levels; no artificial flavors, colors or preservatives; no wheat or corn; carbs come from oatmeal and brown rice; and, again, it's organic.

As an attorney, my first thought is that you need to march right down to the courthouse and get your child support modified due to your circumstances.


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

kwhit said:


> Remember, also, that you will have to feed more of a lower end food than you will a moderate to higher end food. So sometimes the food that initially costs more will be the better value in the long run.


I went from an 80 dollar food to a 40 dollar food and I still feed my pup the same amount. I guess it varies.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm feeding my two Purina Pro Plan for Sensitive Skin and Stomach, I order it online through Amazon on a monthly subscription plan. I get a 5% discount because it's on this plan with free shipping. 

I can adjust delivery schedule and cancel the subscription at any time without any penalty. 

You might want to look for a food that has similar ingredients to what the Orijen is, then do a price comparison. 

I'd check to see if the food you are considering is available through Amazon Subscription so you can save an additional 5%.

Sorry you've lost your job, hope you're able to find another one soon. 
Hang in there!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Purina*

We feed Purina Pro Plan Weight Management, because Tucker and Tonka gained weight over the winter and the vet wanted them to take off weight.
Before that we fed Purina Pro Plan Shredded Chicken and our dogs love it!


----------



## Pirate Molly (Mar 20, 2015)

I agree on Pro Plan food. My Golden lived to be 14. We fed her it from 8 wks old. It was breeder recommend. It is on sale a lot at Pet Smart. Best of luck to you. Don't worry your pup will be fine.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'd look at Purina Pro Plan. If you decide to go with that and can PM your address, I will send you some $5 coupons. Don't try to do any version of raw without doing it right- it may be cheap to get offcuts and fats for free but pancreatitis is not a cheap thing to fix. And also- check and see if you have a store nearby that sells PureVita. Call around- I also have a coupon for a free bag any size and if you can get the 44# bag, it'd get you through a month. No one here sells it, or I'd have used it by now... but I'd be happy to give it to you if you have a store that stocks it.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Oh- agree with poster who said not the shredded PPP- I too would avoid that one.


----------



## anguilla1980 (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks for the great suggestions everyone! I'm going to the store this morning to see what they have in stock and see what the most affordable of the suggested foods is.

Thanks!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Our Purina rep. told me that Purina ONE is very close to Pro Plan nutritionally, and it is quite inexpensive (all things being relative). They often have coupons on their website, too, I believe.
Please keep in mind that lots of dogs live VERY long, healthy lives on some of the cheapest foods you can think of. 
Wishing you the best.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

As others have mentioned, be sure to shop around. My boy eats Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach, and at times it's been about $45 a bag at one store and $33 at another. If you have a "Farm and Fleet" or "Big R" or similar store near you they often carry Pro Plan at a discounted price.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Diamond Naturals seems to be less than Pro Plan, and a lot of breeders use it successfully. It looks to me like a good option.


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

My dogs did very well for years on Diamond. I switched to Pro Plan a few years ago and they do very well on it also. I only switched because my local store quit carrying it. I didn't want to drive a long way to get it, or I would still be using it. Which is kind of funny now because I've been ordering it for a year or longer from Amazon. I wouldn't be driving to get either one.


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

I've always fed Purina Pro Plan Weight Management--- Anywhere between $32 - $40 for a 37.5 lb bag. I also started mixing in sweet potatoes and yogurt after my last boy had some gastro issues. I only stopped using it when he got terminally ill and starting cooking for him. My foster to adopt dog is now dining on Pro Plan WM, too.  So sorry about your job and thank you for thinking of your life long companion during this rough patch.


----------



## anguilla1980 (Aug 13, 2013)

I went with the Iams. The only choices they really had from all mentioned were only Purina One and the Iams. The Iams large dog was only $18 for 30lbs vs. the Purina One which was $24.

Thanks!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

FWIW, I have boarded a lot of very, very old dogs here at the pet hotel over the years. Every one of them, without exception, ate a traditional kibble, and not a one ate one of the pricey ones. Purina ONE has been highly represented, with IAMs being second. Dogs seem to do really well on it.
Wishing you the best. Your dog is lucky to have such a loving, concerned home.


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

Glad you found something you feel comfortable feeding and is within your budget. I second the Purina One being probably one of the best options for a very tight budget. I know many patients who do great on Iams too.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

hotel4dogs said:


> Wishing you the best. Your dog is lucky to have such a loving, concerned home.


^^^^^^ What she said!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I am sure your dog will do great I the IAMS. I know many dogs who do great on it. I'm a big believer in the tried and trues that have been feeding healthy dogs for decades.


----------



## anguilla1980 (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone! He really seems to love it so far. Another 4 days or so and he'll be 100% switched over. I'm sure he likes the different taste for a change of pace.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

You must do a change of food slowly, also how about giving her eggs,for extra protein,and some fruit,and vegs., just make sure you don't give her onions,grapes,raisins.


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Well I can only suggest Blue Wilderness but SALMON RECIPE ( grain free) It's a food 5 stars. That food is in every way batter than PURINA which I heard that is one of the worst. ( I made a serious study about dog food ) 
The price is from 47-54 dolars in Petsmart. 

Good luck, I hope that you will be able to buy the best of what you can afford right now  Anyway my prayers are with you <3 

Love & Light


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Can you please cite studies (not internet opinions from dog food rating sites which are not written by certified veterinary nutritionists) which back up the claim you made about Purina?
Also, has Blue Buffalo's lawsuit been settled yet?




T-Joy said:


> Well I can only suggest Blue Wilderness but SALMON RECIPE ( grain free) It's a food 5 stars. That food is in every way batter than PURINA which I heard that is one of the worst. ( I made a serious study about dog food )
> The price is from 47-54 dolars in Petsmart.
> 
> Good luck, I hope that you will be able to buy the best of what you can afford right now  Anyway my prayers are with you <3
> ...


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> Can you please cite studies (not internet opinions from dog food rating sites which are not written by certified veterinary nutritionists) which back up the claim you made about Purina?
> Also, has Blue Buffalo's lawsuit been settled yet?


Ok, I'll try to explain my point of view 
First of all there are no special cite studies that led me to a conclusion what I should give to my babies. I wanted to know what is the best food for my precious pups so first of all I read about "row food" , that gave me a lot of knowledge about their primal needs and , naturally that led me to grain free food...I started to think seriously...and decided that I am going to read about all ingredients of many well known brands and than use my logic and intelligence in order to decide which one I was going to give them. Firs of all I had to learn how to understand what is written on each bag of food under : INGREDIENTS 
I was interested in several brands like: Earth Born Holistic, Blue Wilderness, Pro Pack Ultimaate, Orijen...I studied the percentage of Proteins, Fat, Carbs, and calories in each...
I read the reviews also...
I learned that there is no the BEST FOOD OF ALL except if we decide to feed them ROW FOOD . I couldn't because it was too expensive for me. But we can always make our own choice between all those foods , using our intelligence and logic. 
That's up to all of us. 
We can NEVER KNOW not even the vet ( as I think that you prefer to believe them more ) what is in those bags 100%. But nearly , yes.

This is because the dog food industries are making money and that is the most important for them, the money. They have to be honest but if they can make some "exceptions" here and there , they won't think twice. That's why it happened what happened with Blue Wilderness as far as food with chicken is concerned. They lied, they called by CHICKEN MEAL some ordinary poultry ingredient which has no excuses. But they are far from being bad. I mean no more than the others. 
From the other side, Purina is not even at the similar level by what it is containing as ingredients. I read a lot of bad things about Purina. The price is ok but is it the most important??? 

PURINA: just one detail :" There is one ingredient called " meat and bone meal", a dry “rendered product from mammal tissues, including bone, exclusive of any added blood, hair, hoof, horn, hide trimmings, manure, stomach and rumen contents”.1
Meat and bone meal can have a lower digestibility than most other meat meals.
Scientists believe this decreased absorption may be due to the ingredient’s higher ash and lower essential amino acid content.2
What’s worse, this particular item is anonymous. Since there’s no mention of a specific animal, this ingredient could come from almost anywhere: spoiled supermarket meat, roadkill, dead, diseased or dying livestock — even euthanized farm animals." 

Don't take me wrong, this is just my opinion. Everybody is doing what is the best from his own point of view or level of awareness, or bank account  
I just wanted to help with my opinion and if I can help to open someone's eyes about what we are giving to our best friends , I will be happy 


One thing one must not forget and that is that every dog is different. What is good for one dog doesn't mean that is good for another and vice versa. 



Love & Light


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

92GTA it is true that the most important for your boy is that he got the best possible while he was growing. That's for sure. 

I hope that your situation won't last very long and that you will be able very soon to give him what you think is the best for him. 

Love & Light


----------

